# Dog Bed sacks that I make



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

These are a couple of the type of bedsacks I make. They have a rounded bottom and are much larger than the pillowcase kind. If anyone is interested, I can make these for you in any color/design you like!:hello1:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, they are lovely, I really like the rounded bottom.. And red is one of my fav colors! You did a wonderful job on them.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

chideb said:


> Wow, they are lovely, I really like the rounded bottom.. And red is one of my fav colors! You did a wonderful job on them.



Thank you! The rounded bottom gives the chihuahuas extra room to snuggle in. They seem to like it better!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

love them Shelly! how much do you charge for them?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

hehe Shelly! I see my bedsacks! OMG do my babies love them! Of course I bought one for my sister and her little babies love it too!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

appleblossom said:


> love them Shelly! how much do you charge for them?



$35.00 plus shipping. These are nearly twice as big as the square pillowcase type....more snuggle room!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> These are a couple of the type of bedsacks I make. They have a rounded bottom and are much larger than the pillowcase kind. If anyone is interested, I can make these for you in any color/design you like!:hello1:



I want to let everyone know that I still make these snuggle sacks for your chis.:hello1:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are adorable!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Just letting everyone know that I can make these snuggle/bedsacks in any color or design you would like. They make great presents for your doggies!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the little chi dog in them too. If Bijoux had any interest in burrowing I would totally get one


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have photos of your fabrics?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

TinyGiant said:


> Do you have photos of your fabrics?


No.....I have photos of the ones I have made. I buy my fabrics at the fabric store; they have hundreds of designs and colors!

Whatever color and/or design you would want you can let me know and I will try to get it for you.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say that these snuggle sacks are so well made & very large. We received one in the summer exchange & all my chis fight over who gets to be in it, it is big enough for 2 of mine to get in at once but they dont like to share.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

LOVE them!! especially the one with the hearts. How much would shipping to the UK be?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Shelly-- they are well designed and *very* cute 
are they flannel?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> LOVE them!! especially the one with the hearts. How much would shipping to the UK be?


Shipping & handling to the UK would be $21.00


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Shelly-- they are well designed and *very* cute
> are they flannel?



Thank you! They are fleece on the outside and flannel on the inside. And they are reversible, so you could have it with the fleece on the inside and flannel outside, if you like.


----------

